# Ok, what happened?



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

Just finished building up my new Blue Competition Rc7 with Zero Gravity brakes, Force gruppo, Stronglight Pulsion ACTIV link cranks and some relatively pedestrian AM Classic 420 wheels.

It weighs about 14.5 lbs and should accelerate like a demon....but really doesn't. I'm kind of disappointed. I rode a 17 lb Giant OCR carbon that moved better, and the the Bianch 928 SL I rode was a screamer too.

I'm thinking that the weak link is the American Classic wheels. The other bikes I tried both had Kysiriums SLs, which are probably more responsive than the 420s. Any thoughts? 

I'm really hoping there's nothing inherently sluggish about the frame, becaue I have really high hopes for this bike.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

*it's february...*

maybe the engine isn't warmed up yet.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

patchito said:


> Just finished building up my new Blue Competition Rc7 with Zero Gravity brakes, Force gruppo, Stronglight Pulsion ACTIV link cranks and some relatively pedestrian AM Classic 420 wheels.
> 
> It weighs about 14.5 lbs and should accelerate like a demon....but really doesn't. I'm kind of disappointed. I rode a 17 lb Giant OCR carbon that moved better, and the the Bianch 928 SL I rode was a screamer too.
> 
> ...


Unless your above 170lbs. the 420's should feel faster than heavier Mavics.Let the dust settle you seem to be looking for something magic in your new bike.Remember your brain is alot stronger than your legs.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I have Am Classic 350 wheels and like the way they feel. I'd be surprised if it the wheels were the problem. Do you have another wheelset that you can try out? Or can you put the 420s on a different bike?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

mabye the brakes were rubbing. seriously- it could be the fit and your position on the bike- it may take some time to adjust or you may have to look at your fit.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

You got a RC7 now? Man, how does it ride? Have you ridden the RC6?

I am thinking of eventually switching, but I love my RC6.

Probaly those havey wheels and crappy free hubs on the AC. I always hear nothing but issues with those hubs.

I doubt it's the frame. It looks like is basically the RC updatd with HM CF instead of regular CF in the RC6. My bike flies and is very compliant. When people get on it and take it for a spin, they are very suprised on the feel.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Not sure I would call the 420s Havey.... I am beginning to worry now about my wheels after reading your post. My brother and I have almost 15,000 miles on our Sprint 350s. I am sure the "end is near"" for such "Crappy Hubs" that so far have had no problems...Since I got mine my 303s and K-SLs have a pretty good layer of dust on them. I keep hearing all this BS about "Crappy" hubs...blah blah blah. They were our teams race wheels.....A total of eight teamates rode them without issue.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> You got a RC7 now? Man, how does it ride? Have you ridden the RC6?
> 
> I am thinking of eventually switching, but I love my RC6.
> 
> ...


AC 420's are not heavy.They are one of the lightest Aero alloy wheelsets.The hubs are very good as well.Super light parts are more delicate and might need a little more attention. Thats the price you pay.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

sevencycle said:


> AC 420's are not heavy.They are one of the lightest Aero alloy wheelsets.The hubs are very good as well.Super light parts are more delicate and might need a little more attention. Thats the price you pay.


It was kind of a joke. But you can probaly build wheels that are the same, lighter an more durable.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> It was kind of a joke. But you can probaly build wheels that are the same, lighter an more durable.


But alot more $$$$


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*What do the 420 run nowadays?*



sevencycle said:


> But alot more $$$$


$900?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

sevencycle said:


> The hubs are very good as well.


 I hear nothing but complaints left and right on AC hubs. Also the whole Black Market ring for there hubs and wheels makes it worse.

Now only if someone could get the 420 rims. You can build your own wheels cheaper and just as light My wheels now use the EXCAT rims that the 350 uses. DT Aerolite spokes and Taiwanese hubs. Price? Less than the Sprint 350 @ $749 as about the same weight.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've done ok with a couple sets of AC hubs, one road one mtb. There was a recall for a defect on some hubs made in 2005, and some of those hubs got into the ebay-type secondary market and wern't covered by AC's warranty, which made it worse. But I think that's over now. My only problem with the AC hubs is that the rear's flanges are close together, which makes for a wheel that flexes when I'm out of the saddle on climbs and rocking the bike. But I'm hard on rear wheels that way.

In any case, do check that the bearing preload on the rear hub isn't too high. I did have one set of wheels tighten up a bit there. It's easy to adjust with two 19mm open end wrenches, and the procedure is on their web site. I prefer to adjust mine with the wheel on a bike and the QR clamped down.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Chainstay lengths different? I got on friends bike of equal weight and sprinted and I was faster on his longer bike. The difference I can think of was that the rear wheel was skipping around less because of the longer chainstays.


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> You got a RC7 now? Man, how does it ride? Have you ridden the RC6?
> 
> I am thinking of eventually switching, but I love my RC6.
> 
> ...



I threw on some Kysiriums SLs for comparison sake, and the difference was _maybe_ a little better. It was hard to tell b/c I was riding in a headwind. I'm thinking that:

a: It's all in my head and my lofty expectations simply will never be met with any machine

b. the frame lacks the industrial design expertise that other companies with larger R&D budgets and experience put into fine tuning the ride characteristics of a frame. As I said before, I rode an off-the-shelf Giant OCR C0 in the 17 lbs range that made me a gear faster. The difference was that noticeable. And the Bianchi Hors Categorie 928 seemed to leap forward when I put the power to the pedals.

c. The Pulsion crank/bb combo might be the weak link. They're really light, they're really cool looking, no one else I've seen rides them...and the _seem_ stiff. I just dunno.

It's not that it's a bad bike. I was just expecting something much quicker considering it's 14.5 lbs.

ps. Hey Gio. I haven't ridden the Rc6, but the 7 is on the stiffer side. Not harsh at all, and does take the edge of the chattery stuff, but maybe a little wooden. The ride's not bad.


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

You're scaring me. Just built up a new Fondy Carbon Lex at 14.9 lbs and will be taking her out for her maiden voyage today.

As for your problem:
1. I find AmClassic wheels to be much softer than my Ksyriums, but still light and fast.
2. What about frame geometry? Giants are notoriously twitchy/fast handling (having owned a TCR, I can confirm this). Bianchis are also quite responsive. Maybe the Blue is just a more relaxed ride.

Mike


----------

